# Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

My cousin just sent me this email.  These comments were made by Rosie O'Donnell regarding Christians.  

I'm not angry, just sadden at the turn of how this one person seems to be another Madeline O'Hare. (sp?).  Rosie is such an 'angry' person.  I don't like what she says about Muslims either.  Not all of them fit into the category she claims.  I have Muslim friends who have nothing but love for people.  

To me 'radical' for one's faith does not make one a murderer.  Only fixed in heart for the God you love.  As a Christian, I am _radical_ for Jesus.  But I don't have murder in my heart for anyone.   I know of radical Muslims; radical Jews; again, neither do they have murder in their hearts.  Rosie has misused this term, it simply doesn't apply.  

I would like to see God get ahold of her heart.  What a testimony to the world that would be.   

*This link has the 'YouTube'*

http://www.afa.net/Petitions/Issuedetail.asp?id=214

*This is the transcript of her comments.*  (Dated September 14, 2006)

ABC's Rosie O'Donnell told a nationwide audience this week that "radical Christians" are the same as radical Muslins who piloted hijacked jetliners into New York's Twin Towers, who chop off the heads of individuals and who bomb innocent children in suicide attacks. O'Donnell made her comments as host of ABC's "The View."

*"Radical Christianity is just as threatening as radical Islam in a country like America where we have separation of church and state," O'Donnell said.* She had been saying that America was attacked "not by a nation." She continued: "And as a result of the attack and the killing of 3,000 innocent people we invaded two countries and killed innocent people." *Even her liberal co-hosts were shocked by her comments.*

Co-host Joy Behar protested that Christians are not trying to impose mass murder on America. "This group (radical Muslims) is threatening to kill us." Replied O'Donnell: "No, but we are bombing innocent people in other countries. True or false?"

*O'Donnell was saying there is no difference between the radical Muslims who kill in the name of Allah and Bible believing Christians who follow the teachings of Jesus.

Neither O'Donnell nor ABC apologized for the comments.* Had she made similar comments about minorities or homosexuals, there would have been an apology and she would have probably been fired.

*The message from ABC is that bashing Christians is acceptable, even comparing them with murderers who kill in the name of Allah.*

Tell ABC that O'Donnell's comments deserve an apology and a reprimand.
_____________________________

I wonder how Barbara Walters feels?


----------



## dlewis (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Rosie's full of crap and should be buried alive, she sickens me to no extent.  And to think they let her adopted helpless children. erplexed


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Well I agree with her on the Christians.  I think it's not the "radical" part, its more of the face that people who are ignorant and hate fillied will use their religion to hurt others.  We see it everyday, so and so, famous devout Christian rapes boys, kills women.  I just saw this fire breathing pastir get outed on tv for wanted to have sex with a 14 yr old girl.  He drove like 100 miles to see her.  So in that sense, yes they are the same.  Christians have used the Bible to say interracial realtionships are bad, that blacks have the mark of Cain, that incest is good, that men can havemultiple wives, that it's ok to beat you wives and children, that it's ok to shoot abortion Dr.s, that it's ok to kill homosexuals and tie them to barbed wire fences.  Those were people who claimed to be Christians working for Jesus, but were in fact working for the devil, that's a pretty "radical" Christian, in that sense, isn't it?

She doens't need to apologize because I feel that people need to know that not all religion veiled in hate comes from Islam-it comes from many Christians as well.  I also don't think she was trying ot disparage Islam because she used the word "radical" and not just Islam (which I would have had a problem with). We have all see what radical, ignorant (sometimes they really don't know better) Muslims can do.  It's a fact.  But at the same time, people become blinded to that and think it's all Muslims who are bad which isn't so.

Oh ant BTW this does need to be posted here, it was posted in the OT board already.  And many didn't have a problem with what she said either.

ETA: I really don't like Rosie!  She used to be cool now she's a mean throwmyhomosexualityinyourfaceandeatit kind of person.


----------



## Keen (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Well I agree with her on the Christians.  I think it's not the "radical" part, its more of the face that people who are ignorant and hate fillied will use their religion to hurt others.  We see it everyday, so and so, famous devout Christian rapes boys, kills women.  I just saw this fire breathing pastir get outed on tv for wanted to have sex with a 14 yr old girl.  He drove like 100 miles to see her.  So in that sense, yes they are the same.  Christians have used the Bible to say interracial realtionships are bad, that blacks have the mark of Cain, that incest is good, that men can havemultiple wives, that it's ok to beat you wives and children, that it's ok to shoot abortion Dr.s, that it's ok to kill homosexuals and tie them to barbed wire fences.  Those were people who claimed to be Christians working for Jesus, but were in fact working for the devil, that's a pretty "radical" Christian, in that sense, isn't it?
> 
> She doens't need to apologize because I feel that people need to know that not all religion veiled in hate comes from Islam-it comes from many Christians as well.  I also don't think she was trying ot disparage Islam because she used the word "radical" and not just Islam (which I would have had a problem with). We have all see what radical, ignorant (sometimes they really don't know better) Muslims can do.  It's a fact.  But at the same time, people become blinded to that and think it's all Muslims who are bad which isn't so.
> 
> ...



Excuse me but whatever the US government is doing in Iraq/Afganistan, they are not doing it in the name of Jesus. So that should not be regarded as radical Christianity.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Keen said:
			
		

> Excuse me but whatever the US government is doing in Iraq/Afganistan, they are not doing it in the name of Jesus. So that should not be regarded as radical Christianity.


*Excuse me*, but when did I mention Iraq, or the US government??? Please quote me so I can see where exactly I said that.  If you acutally read my post you'd see I was talking about individuals and not the GOVERNMENT.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



> Excuse me but whatever the US government is doing in Iraq/Afganistan, they are not doing it in the name of Jesus. So that should not be regarded as radical Christianity.



According to your president he most assuredly is. Indeed, the president is essentially basing foreign policy on the Book of Revelations. He believes that he must establish peace in the Middle East so that all the Jews can return to Israel and then be converted to Christianity. Sounds like right-wing Jihadist Christians to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Well I agree with her on the Christians. I think it's not the "radical" part, its more of the face that people who are ignorant and hate fillied will use their religion to hurt others. We see it everyday, so and so, famous devout Christian rapes boys, kills women. I just saw this fire breathing pastir get outed on tv for wanted to have sex with a 14 yr old girl. He drove like 100 miles to see her. So in that sense, yes they are the same. Christians have used the Bible to say interracial realtionships are bad, that blacks have the mark of Cain, that incest is good, that men can havemultiple wives, that it's ok to beat you wives and children, that it's ok to shoot abortion Dr.s, that it's ok to kill homosexuals and tie them to barbed wire fences. Those were people who claimed to be Christians working for Jesus, but were in fact working for the devil, that's a pretty "radical" Christian, in that sense, isn't it?
> 
> She doens't need to apologize because I feel that people need to know that not all religion veiled in hate comes from Islam-it comes from many Christians as well. I also don't think she was trying ot disparage Islam because she used the word "radical" and not just Islam (which I would have had a problem with). We have all see what radical, ignorant (sometimes they really don't know better) Muslims can do. It's a fact. But at the same time, people become blinded to that and think it's all Muslims who are bad which isn't so.
> 
> ...


 
But you know in your heart that Christians don't do any of what was said.  Only those whom the devil uses to pose as such.  But not those who are truly Christians.  That's where the real distinction is. 

'You know' - I was given a new revelation on the scripture that says, "Many are 'called', but few are chosen."    

Well, the revelation is that there are many who call themselves Christians -- (key words 'many who call themselves...') but few are chosen.  Not all *who say they are*, are such.  You can't be a Christian and act like the devil.  The two just do not mix.  

Jesus said we will be known by our fruit.  And what these persons are doing is not fruit, nor life-giving, therefore, they are not Christians.  I look at the apostle Paul, though he killed before, he changed into a new man, a Christian.  In that new man, Paul did not kill...he loved and lived, suffered and died all for Jesus Christ.  He bore his cross daily.  As do those in this life, who are and can in truth be called Christians.  The others are not. 

You're so right about Rosie's inyourface attitude.  I would so love to see God get ahold of her heart.  That's my prayer for her...to know what a true Christian is, by her life as a living witness.  

If God can do it to Paul, how not Rosie too?  For all the world to see. That's my prayer.  I'm beginning to see why God says, "Pray for your enemies."   Not easy, but through Him, it can be done.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers. Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion. Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

I absolutely REFUSE to defend Rosie O'Donnell.

She does have a point though. 



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> To me 'radical' for one's faith does not make one a murderer.  Only fixed in heart for the God you love.



If that was everyones definition, then it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> Well, the revelation is that there are many who call themselves Christians -- (key words 'many who call themselves...') but few are chosen.  Not all *who say they are*, are such.  You can't be a Christian and act like the devil.  The two just do not mix.



true dat! 



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers.



count down to lock down.....tick tock tick tock


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> *But you know in your heart that Christians don't do any of what was said. Only those whom the devil uses to pose as such. But not those who are truly Christians. That's where the real distinction is.*
> 
> 'You know' - I was given a new revelation on the scripture that says, "Many are 'called', but few are chosen."
> 
> ...


 
I don't feel it's my place to say who is and who isn't a Christian.  Go dhas a plan for all of us, and he doesn't share them me.  I know that I'm a Christian, but who am I to tell someone that they aren't?  Maybe they are, maybe they think they are.  But the heart of the matter here is people trying to bring ruin upon each other, and out worlds under the guise of religion (be it Christianity or Islam).  In that issue, it is the same.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' *For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers. Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion.* Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?


 
Come on now, Roz. Why bring this tone in here? Perhaps you didn't intend to sound hostile, but the way your post is worded, it sounds hostile. The Christians who post here can't be held accountable for the Christians around the globe. 

*This* is the Christianity forum. Surely people expect that views expressed here will be different than what they would normally find on the OT forum, right?


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



> The Christians who post here can't be held accountable for the Christians around the globe.



You can't? But I thought y'all were your brother's keeper. And the 'godshatesfags.com' guy isn't 'around the globe.' I do believe he's in Arkansas. Yet somehow he manages to turn up at funerals of soldiers all around the country. Apparently other 'true Christians' are on some type of lockdown because none ever show up to protest against him.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 19, 2006)

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers. Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion. Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?



     

I, for one, would LOVE it if these people weren't considered Christians, because it makes the rest of us look bad. You're right, though, that instead of standing up and saying that that's not what Jesus was about, we sit idly by and say those people aren't *real* Christians (as if any of us has the right to judge that). 

Truth is, I think many Christians secretly agree with them. I guess the same could be speculated about some moderate Muslims and radical Muslims. 

Anyway, I understood Rosie's point. I may not fully agree, but I know what she was getting at. And since this is the USA, she has the right to say it.



> Rosie's full of crap and should be buried alive



Not to pick on you, but wouldn't that be considered radical? Wishing someone would die because she says something you don't like about Christianity?


----------



## Keen (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> *Excuse me*, but when did I mention Iraq, or the US government??? Please quote me so I can see where exactly I said that.  If you acutally read my post you'd see I was talking about individuals and not the GOVERNMENT.



I mentionned the US government because the transcript from Rosie says that the US are bombing children overseas. So yes I did overlook your post and assumed you were reffering to that. 

Like shimmie said even if one who called himself/herself pastor/priest claim to be christian, that does not make them so. I don't know much about the muslim faith to comment on how non-radical muslims feel about radical muslims but from a christian perspective those who do evil in the name of the lord are not considered christians.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You can't? But I thought y'all were your brother's keeper. And the 'godshatesfags.com' guy isn't 'around the globe.' I do believe he's in Arkansas. Yet somehow he manages to turn up at funerals of soldiers all around the country. Apparently other 'true Christians' are on some type of lockdown because none ever show up to protest against him.


 
No, we can't. I don't know how people would expect one person to be accountable for a bunch of people they don't know. I can't control every Christian there is. Surely you know that. 

At any rate, my point is that I don't want to see the usual drama from the OT board played out here. This is the Christianity forum, and non-Christians may not like what they see. Speak your mind, make your point, but please be civil and non-combative.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

But see pebbles, y'all have no problem bringing your Chrisitanity forum proselytizing outside this forum. Indeed, the original poster of this thread is a regular evangelist all over the other topics forum. So perhaps y'all need to practice what you preach. 

As for not being responsible for other Christians, hmmm, that's very interesting. Must be a different Bible. So how many times have you protested against Christians attacking others? I'm not asking you about all Christians, just some. 

See, this is the same argument proponents of the Confederate battle flag use. They're not responsible for the hate groups using it to perpetuate hate. But they haven't taken any steps to stop it, either. If this is your religion which you claim to love so dearly, how can you stand idly by while others defile it? Most peculiar.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> I, for one, would LOVE it if these people weren't considered Christians, because it makes the rest of us look bad. You're right, though, that instead of standing up and saying that that's not what Jesus was about, we sit idly by and say those people aren't *real* Christians (as if any of us has the right to judge that).
> 
> Truth is, I think many Christians secretly agree with them. I guess the same could be speculated about some moderate Muslims and radical Muslims.
> 
> ...


 
That's eaxctly how I feel-EXACTLY Lauren!  It's because it's easy to sit back and say, oh they're not Christans, and we are.  It takes more effort to acutally educate people about the kind of ignorance they spread. 

*And Roz please...watch yourself girl. I like you too much to see you banned lol!  *


----------



## beverly (Sep 19, 2006)

Rozlips as of late, Shimmie has decided not to post in the OT forum any longer,  so the particular comment in regards to what she has posted over there in the past in no longer relavant. This particular forum is a fellowship forum, for those who wish to fellowship on the word of Jesus Christ. It is against the forum rules if you or anyone else decides to post hostile comments on this particular forum. Please review the sticky thread on at in this forum on what is and is not allowed here. 

Thank you very much for your adherance to this policy and have a great day !

Beverly, LHCF Admin


----------



## purplemom (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> According to your president he most assuredly is. Indeed, the president is essentially basing foreign policy on the Book of Revelations. He believes that he must establish peace in the Middle East so that all the Jews can return to Israel and then be converted to Christianity. Sounds like right-wing Jihadist Christians to me.


 

OT: Is there any proof of this?  Or is this your opinion?  Even though I do not agree with the war in Iraq,  I have not heard him or anyone else in his administation state that this was the reason for them to invade Iraq.


----------



## Keen (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> *Excuse me*, but when did I mention Iraq, or the US government??? Please quote me so I can see where exactly I said that.  If you acutally read my post you'd see I was talking about individuals and not the GOVERNMENT.



I mentionned the US government because the transcript from Rosie says that the US are bombing children overseas. So yes I did overlook your post and assumed you were reffering to that. 

Like shimmie said even if one who called himself/herself pastor/priest claim to be christian, that does not make them so. I don't know much about the muslim faith to comment on how non-radical muslims feel about radical muslims but from a christian perspective those who do evil in the name of the lord are not considered christians.


----------



## purplemom (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You can't? But I thought y'all were your brother's keeper. And the 'godshatesfags.com' guy isn't 'around the globe.' I do believe he's in Arkansas. Yet somehow he manages to turn up at funerals of soldiers all around the country. Apparently other 'true Christians' are on some type of lockdown because none ever show up to protest against him.


 
Umm, Rozlips I'm sorry but this is not true.  The god hates guy is out of Topeka,  KS.  There have been plenty of Chistians  on hand to protect the families of fallen soldiers and speak against this group. (Which consists of his immediate family who all are lawyers).  You are setting up a strawman to prove your point.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				purplemom said:
			
		

> OT: Is there any proof of this?  Or is this your opinion?  Even though I do not agree with the war in Iraq,  I have not heard him or anyone else in his administation state that this was the reason for them to invade Iraq.



Google 'president bush armageddon.' There are quite a few articles. My personal favorite is from the Village Voice. 

http://www.villagevoice.com/news/0420,perlstein,53582,1.html


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				purplemom said:
			
		

> Umm, Rozlips I'm sorry but this is not true.  The god hates guy is out of Topeka,  KS.  There have been plenty of Chistians  on hand to protect the families of fallen soldiers and speak against this group. (Which consists of his immediate family who all are lawyers).  You are setting up a strawman to prove your point.



I'm sorry, I mixed up Kansas and ARkansas, my bad. I don't have to set up a strawman to prove my point. Are you really saying that Christians first response to any criticism of Christians is to claim 'they're not true Christians?' And I can't say how many 'true Christians' are at the protests, but I know there were none at the ones I attended. Nor were there any at the funeral of Matthew Shepard.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You can't? But I thought y'all were your brother's keeper. And the 'godshatesfags.com' guy isn't 'around the globe.' I do believe he's in Arkansas. Yet somehow he manages to turn up at funerals of soldiers all around the country. Apparently other 'true Christians' are on some type of lockdown because none ever show up to protest against him.


 
The Bible never instructs Christians to protest against anyone.  The Bible however tell us in Mathew 7:20 that you shall now them by their fruits, not by their confession.  If the person had previously shown spiritual fruit, but sin, you are to restore them in meekness (Galatians 6:1). If they refuse correction, then you have no fellowship with such a person (Ephesians 5:11).  The apostle Paul showed many examples of this in the NT when he spoke to the churches about those who had chosen to walk in darkness.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 19, 2006)

> The Bible never instructs Christians to protest against anyone.



Then what is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> According to your president he most assuredly is. Indeed, the president is essentially basing foreign policy on the Book of Revelations. He believes that he must establish peace in the Middle East so that all the Jews can return to Israel and then be converted to Christianity. Sounds like right-wing Jihadist Christians to me.


 
You mean everyone's prez Roz, he yours too don't forget.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Keen said:
			
		

> I mentionned the US government because the transcript from Rosie says that the US are bombing children overseas. So yes I did overlook your post and assumed you were reffering to that.
> 
> Like shimmie said even if one who called himself/herself pastor/priest claim to be christian, that does not make them so. I don't know much about the muslim faith to comment on how non-radical muslims feel about radical muslims but from a christian perspective those who do evil in the name of the lord are not considered christians.


I got you the 1st time babe.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

I never said that the Bible instructs Christians to protest against anyone. I said that the Bible says that you are your brother's keeper and that you are to love your neighbor as you do yourself. How can you do either of those things without being responsible for them?


----------



## rozlips (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Then what is the purpose of this thread?



Precisely, it looked like a protest to me.


----------



## purplemom (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> Google 'president bush armageddon.' There are quite a few articles. My personal favorite is from the Village Voice.
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/news/0420,perlstein,53582,1.html


 

Thank for the article, but it sounds just as much of a conspiricay theory as those who think that the US Government or the Jews had something to do with 9/11.    People write he said/ she said all the time.  One thing about the internet is that you can basically put up whatever your want, and if people are inclined to your persuasion they will believe you.  Even if there are few or no actual facts to back up what they say.  Kind of like the preachers who just quote a single verse of scripture and say "you must believe this."    But they ignore the rest of scripture or even how that scripture was applied historically down through the centuries.  I would prefer a primary source. 


But, this thread is about Rosie.  700 years ago she would have a point.  Today though,  I'll agree with her statement when I see a masked nun on EWTN about to cut somebody's head off.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Then what is the purpose of this thread?


 
To disclose media information to other Christians who might not be aware of whats going on.  Asking ABC to issue a public policy for those remarks is not protesting against ABC.  Boycotting ABC programming would be another matter all together.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> I never said that the Bible instructs Christians to protest against anyone. I said that the Bible says that you are your brother's keeper and that you are to love your neighbor as you do yourself. How can you do either of those things without being responsible for them?


 
But you did insinuate that by this statement:  Apparently other 'true Christians' are on some type of lockdown because none ever show up to protest against him.

Yes, the scripture does say you are your brother's keeper, but it also says that you will know your brothers and sisters by their fruit.  Not by their confessions or claims of being a Christian, but what they demonstrate.  If they don't demonstrate the fruit of the Spirit, then you do not regard them as a brother or sister.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Sweet C said:
			
		

> Yes, the scripture does say you are your brother's keeper, but it also says that you will know your brothers and sisters by their fruit.  Not by their confessions or claims of being a Christian, but what they demonstrate.  If they don't demonstrate the fruit of the Spirit, then you do not regard them as a brother or sister.



Right. That's the thing. There have been a few people on this forum who have clearly not demonstrated the fruit of the Spirit at some point or another, but they obviously consider themselves true Christians. 

So who's right?


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Very true Lauren.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 19, 2006)

> Asking ABC to issue a public policy for those remarks is not protesting against ABC.



proÂ·test

v. intr.

   1. To express strong objection.
   2. A formal declaration of disapproval or objection issued by a concerned person, group, or organization.
   3. An individual or collective gesture or display of disapproval.

I think it does qualify.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				purplemom said:
			
		

> Thank for the article, but it sounds just as much of a conspiricay theory as those who think that the US Government or the Jews had something to do with 9/11. People write he said/ she said all the time. One thing about the internet is that you can basically put up whatever your want, and if people are inclined to your persuasion they will believe you. Even if there are few or no actual facts to back up what they say. Kind of like the preachers who just quote a single verse of scripture and say "you must believe this." But they ignore the rest of scripture or even how that scripture was applied historically down through the centuries. I would prefer a primary source.
> 
> 
> But, this thread is about Rosie. 700 years ago she would have a point. Today though, *I'll agree with her statement when I see a masked nun on EWTN about to cut somebody's head off*.


 
So just to clarify, do you not believe Christians do such tings, or you won't believe it until you see it on tv?
*
What do you this about this?*
*
May 4, 2001* I know it's old, but it does serve its purpose in this case.
Web posted at: 4:48 PM EDT (2048 GMT)


BRUSSELS, Belgium -- Two Rwandan nuns on trial for alleged complicity in the murder of thousands of Tutsis in the genocide that swept through their country told a court they were innocent bystanders. 

Sister Gertrude and Sister Maria Kizito told the landmark trial in Brussels on Friday that they were powerless to protect the thousands of Tutsis attempting to take shelter at their convent in the southern city of Butare in Rwanda in April 1994. 

Sister Gertrude, the mother superior at the convent, said: "I never wanted anybody to die. 

"I suffered with the people. I am not a racist." 

The Roman Catholic Benedictine nuns are among four Rwandans charged with multiple homicide and premeditated murder. 
The jury is hearing evidence on whether the two nuns collaborated with the Hutu mob which killed 7,000 Tutsis and moderate Hutus under a 1993 law which allows Belgian courts to judge people accused of war crimes abroad. 

Prosecutors say that Sister Gertrude pleaded with local authorities to kick the refugees out of the convent grounds, even though she knew that would mean they would all be killed. 

The victims were murdered by soldiers and militiamen who used machetes, guns, and grenades. 

The two women belong to Rwanda's majority Hutu tribe. 

Sister Maria Kizito is accused of supplying petrol to the militia as it prepared to burn down the convent's garage, where about 600 Tutsis were seeking safety. 

She rejected all racial descriptions. 

"I am not a Hutu, I am not Tutsi, I am a child of God." 

Sister Gertrude said: "People were being killed before my eyes. 

"I wanted to help but I couldn't. I was frozen." 

The other defendants are university professor Vincent Ntezimana and businessmen Alphonse Higaniro who both fled to Belgium, a former colonial power, after the genocide. 

All four face life sentences, if found guilty. They deny the charges. 

The trial, which began on April 16, is scheduled to run until at least the end of May.

_It wasn't on tv though._



			
				MzPrince said:
			
		

> That show will meet it's demise in due time.



I hope it goes down too, I hate it.  But back to the original topic.


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 19, 2006)

That show will meet it's demise in due time.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

beverly said:
			
		

> Rozlips as of late, Shimmie has decided not to post in the OT forum any longer,  so the particular comment in regards to what she has posted over there in the past in no longer relavant. This particular forum is a fellowship forum, for those who wish to fellowship on the word of Jesus Christ. It is against the forum rules if you or anyone else decides to post hostile comments on this particular forum. Please review the sticky thread on at in this forum on what is and is not allowed here.
> 
> Thank you very much for your adherance to this policy and have a great day !
> 
> Beverly, LHCF Admin


Why Shimmie?????? I love your posts!


----------



## purplemom (Sep 19, 2006)

So just to clarify, do you not believe Christians do such tings, or you won't believe it until you see it on tv?


   I'm sorry I didn't make myself clear.  What I mean is that Christians and Muslims have used the sword in the past centuries as a means of converting people to their religion.  That is why I said 700 years ago she would have had a point. 
 Nowadays , "radical Christians"  are not shoving swords in peoples throats saying "convert or die".  Or putting people on trial with the possibility of death for leaving Christianity. 

HTH


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

No, I think I understand you very now that you clarified position.  But you see, many Christians do things just like that "in the name of Christ."  Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Wasn't what I showed you good enough evidence?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> proÂ·test
> 
> v. intr.
> 
> ...


 
It's not for me to advise anyone to how to react to this information.  That was never my point for posting.

As one of our members shared, I was simply sharing information.  I was also reacting to Rosie's comments by posting it here, to 'hear' honest feedback from others from a Christian perspective.  For I do not feel Rosies comments are justified. 

When I copied and pasted the comments, *I* *purposely left off* *the "Take Action"* directive from the website.  As it was not my intention to promote such.   

However, I didn't pay attention to the very last sentence that I posted until a few moments ago reading through this thead.   This gives the impression of a request from me to protest.  It is not, neither was it meant as a suggestion.  I sincerely apologize for the misunderstandings caused by it.  

Personally, my family and I are choosing *not* to 'protest', but rather to pray for Rosie O'Donnell, because a greater testimony will come of this to see this woman's life given to the Lord. 

Again, I apologize for my oversight with the last sentence of the article.  I also apologize for this thread offending anyone.  That was never my intention.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> Why Shimmie?????? I love your posts!


 
Which ones...


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Which ones...


All of them!  And I think we know that you didn't post this to cause contreversy, but I think some people here are not cognizant of how a radical Christian and a radical Muslim can be one in the same because of the ignorance and hate they spread.  Praying for Roise (because she needs help on many levels lol-lets start with the hair) is a good solution.


----------



## purplemom (Sep 19, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> No, I think I understand you very now that you clarified position. But you see, many Christians do things just like that "in the name of Christ." Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Wasn't what I showed you good enough evidence?


 

  The article you posted had nuns who were killing people because of the POLITICAL issues in their country.  Just because they happen to be nuns does not mean that they were doing what they did for the cause of religion.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

The're Nuns-everything they do is supposed to be in the name of Christ.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 19, 2006)

> Again, I apologize for my oversight with the last sentence of the article. I also apologize for this thread offending anyone. That was never my intention.



No need to apologize. It was just a misunderstanding. I thought you were advising people to do something, but you didn't type the words. FWIW, I don't see anything wrong with protesting if you believe in something, I was just making a point in response to another post.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers. Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion. Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?



Actually I see muslims protesting till they're blue in the face about terrorism, hate crimes in the name of islam, etc.  They write letters to the editors of newspapers and tv news shows, hold information seminars and open houses at masjids, etc.  I know of at least one masjid who has a "we condemn terrorism" link on their website.
  Not as exciting (and so not as newsworthy to some) as someone trying to blow something up, but it does happen. Alot.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> No need to apologize. It was just a misunderstanding. I thought you were advising people to do something, but you didn't type the words. FWIW, I don't see anything wrong with protesting if you believe in something, I was just making a point in response to another post.


 
Thanks Lauren.  I understand your post as well.   

Question:  What does FWIW mean?    Okay, I drew a blank here...  Please clue me in...


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe it's *F*or *W*hat *I*t's *W*orth


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> All of them! And I think we know that you didn't post this to cause contreversy, but I think some people here are not cognizant of how a radical Christian and a radical Muslim can be one in the same because of the ignorance and hate they spread. Praying for Roise (because she needs help on many levels lol-lets start with the hair) is a good solution.


 
The Hair... Do you think we should share our secrets with her? Nawwww, I'm not that nice... 

*But in answer to your question about me and OT,* I made a promise to Beverly to help keep the peace in this forum. She deserves that and so much more. The OT forum has many subjects that are contraversial to my beliefs. I have to be humble enough to realize that not everyone thinks like I do....   

I also have to be humble to respect the order of the House and the owner of this website, Beverly.  For me to tempt opposition in the OT forum, or anywhere would be disrespectful to her Leadership here.  Plus, contrary to what some may believe, I do care about the women here. All of them.

No matter how 'lovingly' or how well my intentions may be to state my replies on OT, they will always be misunderstood to cause offense.  

When I speak of God, it's not to preach.  I'm in love with Him and when you love someone, you talk about them...to everyone.  I have to realize that I may not have expressed that in a way to easily understand.  I've offended too many people with this.  It was never my intention.

Also, I will never agree to certain topics.  I can't when it doesn't line up with God's word.  I don't need to mention them.  I don't know how to 'handle' these topics and to avoid an uproar.   But I can 'pray' about them instead and speak only when God prompts me to.    

In the truth of the matter, God placed me here to be a blessing. He moves in our lives through prayer.  That's what I'm here for.  Too much of His word is in me to be wasted in verbal battles.  And in prayer I can't allow myself to get pulled into constant opposition.  It's a distraction both spiritually and in the natural.  

Disagreements are going to occur. That's life. But I have to be humble enough to accept that only God can change others and in His time...

I'm here to love and to pray for everyone, not cause any grief. For we have enough of that in this world. I don't want to add to it. Not to anyone. I am better known to my family and friends as a Nurturer and I hope to be that here in its fullness. 

Thank you for asking. I see what makes you "BerrySweet"....


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 19, 2006)

That was very beautifully put, and thank you so much!


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				lauren450 said:
			
		

> Right. That's the thing. There have been a few people on this forum who have clearly not demonstrated the fruit of the Spirit at some point or another, but they obviously consider themselves true Christians.
> 
> So who's right?


 
But were they corrected in the spirit of meekness and when corrected, did the repent of their actions is the question?  We all know we sin and come short of the glory of God.  Just b/c someone sins does not make them not a believer, b/c we all have sinned.  And we know that even when you correct someone, sometimes people don't fully understand at that time and that is why we have to be lead by the logos and the rhema Word of God.  If someone has clearly demonstrated that they understand they are in sin, and they choose not to correct themselves, then the scripture says not to fellowship with them and to treat them as an unbeliever.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 19, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> proÂ·test
> 
> v. intr.
> 
> ...


 
I was taking protest to mean picket signs, etc.  But to get at your point, as a believer, we are to love what God loves, and hate what he hates.  

I guess to really have a strong opinion as to Rosie's remarks, Me personally, I would need to understand what she means by "radical Christianity" b/c in my opinion there is no such thing.  There are sheep and goats or wheat and tares according to the scripture.  The goats and tares are not Christs, while the sheep and wheat are, though both claim to be.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> But see pebbles, y'all have no problem bringing your Chrisitanity forum proselytizing outside this forum. Indeed, the original poster of this thread is a regular evangelist all over the other topics forum. So perhaps y'all need to practice what you preach.
> 
> As for not being responsible for other Christians, hmmm, that's very interesting. Must be a different Bible. So how many times have you protested against Christians attacking others? I'm not asking you about all Christians, just some.
> 
> See, this is the same argument proponents of the Confederate battle flag use. They're not responsible for the hate groups using it to perpetuate hate. But they haven't taken any steps to stop it, either. If this is your religion which you claim to love so dearly, how can you stand idly by while others defile it? Most peculiar.


 
First, it's important to understand that for many of us, it's difficult to separate our beliefs with everyday life, since to us, they both go hand in hand. It's nothing for people to be upset about, it just is that way. As to my "Christianity forum proselytizing," if you review my posts, rarely will you find that I bring too much of my beliefs onto the OT forum. I do understand that there are members here who do not share my religious views, so as I have always done, I try to stay clear of many of the discussions if it's going to cause me to get too preachy. But, *it's on!* in this forum. 

Secondly, my bible isn't different from anyone elses. It's the same. The word of God clearly states that each person is personally accountable for their actions. Here's some scripture to support my statement.

*Ezekiel 18:20* - _The son shall not bear the guilt of the father, nor the father bear the guilt of the son. The righteousness of the righteous shall be upon himself, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon himself. A father and son are each responsible for his own wickedness or righteousness. [1 John 3:4]_

*Matthew 7:21-28 *- _For everyone (individual), not just one who confesses Jesus will enter the kingdom, but he who does (individual) the will of the Father. Whether or not a person's spiritual house stands or falls is determined by who hears and does (or does not do) what Jesus teaches. This is true for "whoever" (v24) or "everyone" (v36)._

*James 1:23-25* - _If anyone (individual) hears God's word and does not do it, he is like a man (individual) who observes himself (individual) in a mirror but then forgets what he saw. But he who (individual) looks into the perfect law of liberty and continues doing the work, this one (individual) will be blessed in what he does (individual). Note that the one who is blessed is the same one who continued doing what he saw in the word. _

*2 Corinthians 5:10* - _At judgment each one (individual) will receive the things done in the body, according to what he has done (individual), whether good or bad. The one being judged will be rewarded according to what he did, not what someone else did. This applies to "all." _

*Romans 14:12* - _Each of us (individual) shall give account of himself (individual) to God. No one else - only you - will be judged for what you did. _

*Romans 2:6-10 -* _God will render to each one (individual) according to his deeds (individual - v6). Tribulation and anguish on every soul of man who does evil (individual - v9), but glory, honor, and peace to everyone who works what is good (individual - v10)._

*Galatians 6:7,8 -* _Whatever a man sows (individual) that he will also reap (individual). He who sows to the flesh (individual) will reap corruption. He who sows to the spirit (individual) will reap everlasting life. What you personally reap will be determined by how you personally lived._

The book is clear about individual responsibility and accountability. I can only answer to God for _*myself*_. No one else.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> First, it's important to understand that for many of us, it's difficult to separate our beliefs with everyday life, since to us, they both go hand in hand. It's nothing for people to be upset about, it just is that way. As to my "Christianity forum proselytizing," if you review my posts, rarely will you find that I bring too much of my beliefs onto the OT forum. I do understand that there are members here who do not share my religious views, so as I have always done, I try to stay clear of many of the discussions if it's going to cause me too get to preachy. But, *it's on!* in this forum.
> 
> Secondly, my bible isn't different from anyone elses. It's the same. The word of God clearly states that each person is personally accountable for their actions. Here's some scripture to support my statement.
> 
> ...


 
Pebs, who's accountable for tainting my spinache?    They're messing with my Raw Food Diet.

Bringing a smile to you, angel.  Shimmie's being 'silly'.  

But what you shared truly hits the mark.  Afterall, it was Cain who *after* killing his brother Abel, who* originated* the infamous cliche',  _"Am I my brother's keeper."_ 

With this comment, Cain was actually breaking 'bad' with God.   For God asked him, "Where is your brother, Abel?  For his blood cries out to me from the ground."  

That's powerful!  "...for his blood cries out to me from the ground." 

My Lord!  Even the blood speaks.  Don't make me go 'there'.  But I have to, for it is the 'Blood of Jesus' that speaks on behalf of each of us, for God to have mercy upon us.  

His Mercy Prevails over all. There's a worship song, "Mercy Said No" (I will never let you go...").  And that's how God feels about each of us.  His Mercy says 'No', I will never let you go.  I love you each far too much for the enemy to make a show of your lives.  My mercy says 'No'... I will never let you go..."  

God loves Rosie O'Donnell.  I may not like her, but God loves her.  And she needs our prayers to know Jesus for all that she is to Him and for all that He is to her.   Mercy says 'No', He will not let Rosie go...Neither will we.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> *I don't feel it's my place to say who is and who isn't a Christian. Go dhas a plan for all of us, and he doesn't share them me. I know that I'm a Christian, but who am I to tell someone that they aren't? Maybe they are, maybe they think they are. But the heart of the matter here is people trying to bring ruin upon each other, and out worlds under the guise of religion (be it Christianity or Islam). In that issue, it is the same.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> Yeah what she said!


----------



## firecracker (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> No, we can't. I don't know how people would expect one person to be accountable for a bunch of people they don't know. I can't control every Christian there is. Surely you know that.
> 
> Righto!
> 
> At any rate, my point is that I don't want to see the usual drama from the OT board played out here. This is the Christianity forum, and non-Christians may not like what they see. Speak your mind, make your point, but please be civil and non-combative.


 
An vise versa for the radical Christians when lurking and posting in off topic.  If you don't like the content and cannot respect the rules GET OUT THE OFFENDING THREADS.  Oh  me included.  I felt so freed from my release this mawn'in.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 20, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> That was very beautifully put, and thank you so much!


 
I feel like smackin ya for this J/K.  

Rosie sucks like a Hoover!   Die View Die!!!  Major error hiring that idiot misguided hatemonger!!


----------



## pebbles (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				firecracker said:
			
		

> An vise versa for the radical Christians when lurking and posting in off topic. If you don't like the content and cannot respect the rules GET OUT THE OFFENDING THREADS. Oh  me included. I felt so freed from my release this mawn'in.


 
That's already been taken care of.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> Pebs, who's accountable for tainting my spinache?  They're messing with my Raw Food Diet.
> 
> Bringing a smile to you, angel. Shimmie's being 'silly'.


 
LOL! I gotcha!


----------



## rozlips (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

See pebbles, I have no problem with following the rules of the forum. But frankly, I'm amazed at the blatant unfairness and bias of the rules governing this forum. You have rules protecting you from us, but we have no rules protecting us from you. You feel free to go around evangelizing all over the forum, but if we dare step foot in this forum, then somehow we've transgressed. Its an amazing double standard, and I've always had a problem with that. It seems to me if we can't say anything about your religion, then you have no right to put that religion in our faces. 

Further, as for the attack on Rosie O'Donnell, you amaze me further. Christians feel no hesitancy in attacking gays and calling them all types of names because they don't live according to YOUR scripture. But when the tables are turned, somehow they've crossed the line. What's even further astonishing is that in light of your statement that you aren't responsible for others, I'm amazed that Christians feel the need to preach at others. The explanation I've always heard is that as a Christian it is your responsibility to make folks aware of their sins and lead them to Christ. Now you tell me that no, you're only responsible to yourself. That being the case, why all the preaching? 

I have little doubt that this will get me banned, and frankly that's okay. I have no problem with being banned for simply speaking the truth. Only Hindus are supposed to have sacred cows.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> The Hair... Do you think we should share our secrets with her? Nawwww, I'm not that nice...
> 
> *But in answer to your question about me and OT,* I made a promise to Beverly to help keep the peace in this forum. She deserves that and so much more. The OT forum has many subjects that are contraversial to my beliefs. I have to be humble enough to realize that not everyone thinks like I do....
> 
> ...




Shimmie, the way you express yourself


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> See pebbles, I have no problem with following the rules of the forum. But frankly, I'm amazed at the blatant unfairness and bias of the rules governing this forum. You have rules protecting you from us, but we have no rules protecting us from you. You feel free to go around evangelizing all over the forum, *but if we dare step foot in this forum, then somehow we've transgressed.* Its an amazing double standard, and I've always had a problem with that. It seems to me if we can't say anything about your religion, then you have no right to put that religion in our faces.
> 
> Further, as for the attack on Rosie O'Donnell, you amaze me further. Christians feel no hesitancy in attacking gays and calling them all types of names because they don't live according to YOUR scripture. But when the tables are turned, somehow they've crossed the line. What's even further astonishing is that in light of your statement that you aren't responsible for others, I'm amazed that Christians feel the need to preach at others. The explanation I've always heard is that as a Christian it is your responsibility to make folks aware of their sins and lead them to Christ. Now you tell me that no, you're only responsible to yourself. That being the case, why all the preaching?
> 
> I have little doubt that this will get me banned, and frankly that's okay. I have no problem with being banned for simply speaking the truth. Only Hindus are supposed to have sacred cows.



I know this was directed to pebbles, but this statement is a lie.  ANYONE can come into this forum, but directly attacking Christians is not allowed. If the above bolded were the case, Umsummayah (sp?) and other non-Christians would've been reprimanded a long time ago.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

BBS, I think its clear what I meant. And I did not directly attack anyone in this forum. But again, the double standard exists. Christians are allowed to attack and evangelize all over the other forums, but if we come to this forum we have to tow the company line. I'm amazed that you don't see the double standard in that.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Shimmie, the way you express yourself


 
You're still my angel girl.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 20, 2006)

Why is this thread not closed yet?

ETA:  I can quickly see it turning for the worse.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> See pebbles, I have no problem with following the rules of the forum. But frankly, I'm amazed at the blatant unfairness and bias of the rules governing this forum. You have rules protecting you from us, but we have no rules protecting us from you. You feel free to go around evangelizing all over the forum, but if we dare step foot in this forum, then somehow we've transgressed. Its an amazing double standard, and I've always had a problem with that. It seems to me if we can't say anything about your religion, then you have no right to put that religion in our faces.
> 
> Further, as for the attack on Rosie O'Donnell, you amaze me further. Christians feel no hesitancy in attacking gays and calling them all types of names because they don't live according to YOUR scripture. But when the tables are turned, somehow they've crossed the line. What's even further astonishing is that in light of your statement that you aren't responsible for others, I'm amazed that Christians feel the need to preach at others. The explanation I've always heard is that as a Christian it is your responsibility to make folks aware of their sins and lead them to Christ. Now you tell me that no, you're only responsible to yourself. That being the case, why all the preaching?
> 
> I have little doubt that this will get me banned, and frankly that's okay. I have no problem with being banned for simply speaking the truth. Only Hindus are supposed to have sacred cows.


 
Roz, don't be angry anymore.  It's only a forum.  There's so much more in your life to be thankful for.  

In spite of where we disagree, let's celebrate what we know about you.

The success of your book, last I heard #69  

You've always had the gift to bring others to your writings, asking you for more.  And now you are published for all the world to see.  You have a 'captive audience' and more stories being birthed from within you to come. 

Your wonderful family.  You have a living treasure that so many women only wish they had.  A husband...a family.  Surrounded each day with love.

If I remember correctly, you are quite skilled in 'Kissing 101."   Is it any wonder you have so much passion that you so easily put into writing.  

These are only a few of the things about you that I've read, and I admire them.  In spite of every difference and disagreement, I admire who you are.  

Always remember this, no matter what you think of me or others as Christians or otherwise.  For even in our 'faults' which are many, there is still good in us that sees the good in you.  

For every offense I caused you, I sincerely apologize.  Believe that it was never my intent.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Shimmie, I'm not angry. Rarely does anything on a message board anger me. I think more than anything, I'm disappointed. For me, this forum was a breath of fresh air after being on another forum that was blatantly ruled by the 'soul patrol' who believed firmly that unless you were 'black like them' you were a second-class citizen. Those type double standards annoy and disappoint me. I hate to see them anywhere, but in particular, I hate to see them here. So, no, I'm not angry. I'm much too happy and joyful to be angry, but yes, I am sorely disappointed.


----------



## Amina (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers.* Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion.* Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?



Just because you don't see doesn't mean it isn't being done. I have joined several groups along side of my Christian friends that protest against terrorism, stoning, honor killings, violence, etc. just to name a few...we hold marches, rallies, donate money, etc. We contacted the local news station several time but never gotten air time...The university I attend ran a small snippet which resulted in the writer putting in her two cents and it came across wrong.

Besides really who wants to see a whole bunch of peaceful Christians and Muslims doing right when they can show Muslims doing violence, chopping off heads, etc.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Well Amina, all I can say is that I applaud your efforts. But, I've seen countless Muslims on C-Span imploring moderate Muslims to speak up against the desecration of their religion by radicals. Of course, I can't really say specifically what's going on in a community of which I'm not a part, but I've seen a lot of Muslims saying that the community is being silent. But, at least you are claiming responsibility to do something about the situation. It seems that the Christians have gone the way of Pontius Pilate.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> BBS, I think its clear what I meant. And I did not directly attack anyone in this forum. But again, the double standard exists. Christians are allowed to attack and evangelize all over the other forums, but if we come to this forum we have to tow the company line. I'm amazed that you don't see the double standard in that.




I didn't say you attacked anyone, I was stating the point of this particular forum.  No, I don't see the double standard anywhere.  On this board, attacking ANYONE in regards to anything is unacceptable on this forum.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Why is this thread not closed yet?
> 
> ETA:  I can quickly see it turning for the worse.



Why should it be?


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Amina said:
			
		

> Just because you don't see doesn't mean it isn't being done. I have joined several groups along side of my Christian friends that protest against terrorism, stoning, honor killings, violence, etc. just to name a few...we hold marches, rallies, donate money, etc. We contacted the local news station several time but never gotten air time...The university I attend ran a small snippet which resulted in the writer putting in her two cents and it came across wrong.
> 
> Besides really who wants to see a whole bunch of peaceful Christians and Muslims doing right when they can show Muslims doing violence, chopping off heads, etc.




Amina, I was going to mention this, but it seemed that since roz didn't see things happening with her own eyes, then it was nonexistent.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 20, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Why should it be?



Because it's a pissing contest that has nothing to do with Rosie O'Donnell, The View or anything else it's supposed to be about.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> Shimmie, I'm not angry. Rarely does anything on a message board anger me. I think more than anything, I'm disappointed. For me, this forum was a breath of fresh air after being on another forum that was blatantly ruled by the 'soul patrol' who believed firmly that unless you were 'black like them' you were a second-class citizen. Those type double standards annoy and disappoint me. I hate to see them anywhere, but in particular, I hate to see them here. So, no, I'm not angry. I'm much too happy and joyful to be angry, but yes, I am sorely disappointed.


 
I'd rather celebrate who you are.  We all have disappointments.  It's just life, in and out of this forum.  This is something that I totally had to get a handle to.  

You may laugh at this (I hope so  ), but when I first came here, it was of course the 'hair' care that drew me in.  Well, everyone gets along on the 'Hair Side'...no one disagrees.  We joke and get a few "Are you kidding me"... posts.  But there's never any dissention.  

Well I thought everyone was 'just like me'   all over.  But that's because it's like that at home.   Here, I never meant to step on anyone's toes with my faith.  And Roz, I've learned that we all have a strong belief on what we individually believe.  And we all try to defend it when we 'feel' its been under scrutiny or attack.   It's just life, that's all.  It's just life.  

Whatever I can celebrate about you, I will.  I don't care anymore about the 'difference' so much as I care about the individual.   For it's you who really matters.   

Roz, I'm sorry about the godhatesfags.com issue.  Many of us never knew of its existance.  I sure did not.  This person doesn't represent us anymore than it represents you.  Personally, I would be happy to write and make calls to show my disapproval of this person's mission and I have other family and friends who would agree.  We're not haters.  

There may be an issue that we don't agree to, but we are not haters.   I know it may not come accross as such in forum text when speaking against a topic, but truly we are not haters.  

I wish you only the best.  And I am one of your biggest cheerleaders in having your book published.  For you may not know this, but you have encouraged me to put all of my years of journals into a book as well.  In spite of all the excitement, I've been a fan of yours all along. 

Be strong and well Roz,  Don't back down, for you have more success abounding towards your direction.   

Loving blessings,


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Amina said:
			
		

> Just because you don't see doesn't mean it isn't being done. I have joined several groups along side of my Christian friends that protest against terrorism, stoning, honor killings, violence, etc. just to name a few...we hold marches, rallies, donate money, etc. We contacted the local news station several time but never gotten air time...The university I attend ran a small snippet which resulted in the writer putting in her two cents and it came across wrong.
> 
> Besides really who wants to see a whole bunch of peaceful Christians and Muslims doing right when they can show Muslims doing violence, chopping off heads, etc.


 
You hit the nail on the head with this one.  In the news media coverage their motto to press is "If it 'Bleeds', it 'Leads."  (in the news, that is ).  The focus is always on the negative.


----------



## Amina (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> Well Amina, all I can say is that I applaud your efforts. *But, I've seen countless Muslims on C-Span imploring moderate Muslims to speak up against the desecration of their religion by radicals.* Of course, I can't really say specifically what's going on in a community of which I'm not a part, but I've seen a lot of Muslims saying that the community is being silent. But, at least you are claiming responsibility to do something about the situation. It seems that the Christians have gone the way of Pontius Pilate.



Yes you are right however, what you don't see or hear about is the countless FBI raids...not to long ago one of the guys in the Muslim community I live in had three of his stores raided while he was away attending a wedding in Australia. The FBI said that suspicious activities were going on (this was done after the Muslim guy led a protest against terrorism and the war in Iraq). 

And let's not talk about the countless FBI agents pretending to be Muslims and attending the Masjid. There are a lot of Muslims that are afraid to speak up for fear they might be targeted as a terrorist. I don't blame them either.

For me and others that protest, many have nothing to lose (except their lives).

And as for Christians...as I say I have many friends who are Christians that protests (this is where I say don't blame all when it is only a few who go, as you say, "the way of Pontius Pilate")


----------



## rozlips (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

The FBI is raiding folks who speak up AGAINST terrorism? Or just Muslims in general? I did know about the searches on Muslims and have written several letters to my Congressman about that as well as racial/ethnic profiling as regards to Muslims. I think the ACLU has an ongoing suit against the government on this issue, but I might have them mixed up with another organization I belong to. But I hadn't heard of the FBI specifically targeting Muslims who speak out against terrorism. 



			
				Amina said:
			
		

> Yes you are right however, what you don't see or hear about is the countless FBI raids...not to long ago one of the guys in the Muslim community I live in had three of his stores raided while he was away attending a wedding in Australia. The FBI said that suspicious activities were going on (this was done after the Muslim guy led a protest against terrorism and the war in Iraq).
> 
> And let's not talk about the countless FBI agents pretending to be Muslims and attending the Masjid. There are a lot of Muslims that are afraid to speak up for fear they might be targeted as a terrorist. I don't blame them either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Because it's a pissing contest that has nothing to do with Rosie O'Donnell, The View or anything else it's supposed to be about.



If it's what you stated, why bother posting?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> If it's what you stated, why bother posting?


 
 It's okay Angel.  This is just one of those topics and I didn't expect it to be upsetting, just informative.  But....here are some smiles for you.

*First:*  Bubln, I love your hair. 

*Second:*  AND you haven't called me lately?  Hmmmm? Pick up that phone and dial, woman!  .  I have to tell you about my new classes.  

*Third:*  Bubln, we have 32 students who signed up for our Fall semester at the Community Center.  God is so awesome.  Word has gotten around about our last session and now more and more are signing up for our Dance classes.    I'm dancing my hips off teaching them, but it's so worth it.  I'll have to share more about this with you and give you 'free' lessons. 

Hey, girl....Are you smilng yet?    If not then,

*Fourth:*  I have a beautiful new costume.  It's a gown and it's gorgeous.

*Fifth:*  The gown fits...   (You know I have 'hips'... )

You better be smiling now...  

*Sixth:  *I wore my hair in curls at my friends wedding.  The wedding we prayed for.  I was 'cute'...  

Are you still smiling?

*Seventh:*  "I love you, angel."  

Now that calls for a great big grin...  

"Bubln", Thanks for your care and support.


----------



## mkh_77 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> On this board, attacking ANYONE in regards to anything is unacceptable on this forum.


 


			
				Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> . . . but it seemed that since roz didn't see things happening with her own eyes, then it was nonexistent.


 


			
				Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> If it's what you stated, why bother posting?


 
Oh!  The hypocrisy of it all!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 20, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> If it's what you stated, why bother posting?



Because it seems beneath the integrity of the Christianity Forum to allow a pissing contest to continue.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 20, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Oh!  The hypocrisy of it all!


----------



## Melaninme (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> Pebs, who's accountable for tainting my spinache?    They're messing with my Raw Food Diet.
> 
> Bringing a smile to you, angel.  Shimmie's being 'silly'.
> 
> ...



To Shimmie and Pebbles:

Ladies, continue to allow God to use you.

I love reading your responses.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				Asha97 said:
			
		

> To Shimmie and Pebbles:
> 
> Ladies, continue to allow God to use you.
> 
> I love reading your responses.




They are blessings, aren't they?


----------



## mkh_77 (Sep 20, 2006)

JCoily and Rozlips, I just want to let you two know that I truly appreciate the alternative views you have provided in this thread.  Continue to allow God (Goddess in Roz's case) to use you.  I think you two are blessings!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



> Originally Posted by *Asha97*
> _To Shimmie and Pebbles:
> 
> Ladies, continue to allow God to use you.
> ...






			
				Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> They are blessings, aren't they?


 
*Asha97 and Bublnbrnsuga,* you both have that wonderful, beautiful 'Glow'. Come what may, we know our Redeemer who lives on the inside of us.  And it is He who shines in spite of whatever darkness there is.  

*Amina,* you have a wonderful Glow about you.  Your personal faith takes you beyond who a person is; for you see them through your heart.  It's your heart that takes you beyond the 'difference' to be a faithful friend, no matter who they are.  Instead of the difference in our faith, I see you.  

I started a new thread, I wish all who read it, a special blessing.  For it's our faith in God that keeps us strong.  

Peace to all,   

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=100495


----------



## firecracker (Sep 20, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> JCoily and Rozlips, I just want to let you two know that I truly appreciate the alternative views you have provided in this thread. Continue to allow God (Goddess in Roz's case) to use you. I think you two are blessings!


 
That is true and I think Shimmer is too.  Its great to have open respectful dialogue even if we don't always agree.


----------



## BerrySweet (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> See pebbles, I have no problem with following the rules of the forum. But frankly, I'm amazed at the blatant unfairness and bias of the rules governing this forum. You have rules protecting you from us, but we have no rules protecting us from you. You feel free to go around evangelizing all over the forum, but if we dare step foot in this forum, then somehow we've transgressed. Its an amazing double standard, and I've always had a problem with that. It seems to me if we can't say anything about your religion, then you have no right to put that religion in our faces.
> 
> Further, as for the attack on Rosie O'Donnell, you amaze me further. Christians feel no hesitancy in attacking gays and calling them all types of names because they don't live according to YOUR scripture. But when the tables are turned, somehow they've crossed the line. What's even further astonishing is that in light of your statement that you aren't responsible for others, I'm amazed that Christians feel the need to preach at others. The explanation I've always heard is that as a Christian it is your responsibility to make folks aware of their sins and lead them to Christ. Now you tell me that no, you're only responsible to yourself. That being the case, why all the preaching?
> 
> I have little doubt that this will get me banned, and frankly that's okay. I have no problem with being banned for simply speaking the truth. Only Hindus are supposed to have sacred cows.


Well if you get banned, what board are you gonna be on next so I can find you lol?


----------



## pebbles (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> See pebbles, I have no problem with following the rules of the forum. But frankly, I'm amazed at the blatant unfairness and bias of the rules governing this forum. You have rules protecting you from us, but we have no rules protecting us from you. You feel free to go around evangelizing all over the forum, but if we dare step foot in this forum, then somehow we've transgressed. Its an amazing double standard, and I've always had a problem with that. It seems to me if we can't say anything about your religion, then you have no right to put that religion in our faces.
> 
> Further, as for the attack on Rosie O'Donnell, you amaze me further. Christians feel no hesitancy in attacking gays and calling them all types of names because they don't live according to YOUR scripture. But when the tables are turned, somehow they've crossed the line. What's even further astonishing is that in light of your statement that you aren't responsible for others, I'm amazed that Christians feel the need to preach at others. The explanation I've always heard is that as a Christian it is your responsibility to make folks aware of their sins and lead them to Christ. Now you tell me that no, you're only responsible to yourself. That being the case, why all the preaching?
> 
> I have little doubt that this will get me banned, and frankly that's okay. I have no problem with being banned for simply speaking the truth. Only Hindus are supposed to have sacred cows.


 
First off, roz, you won't be banned. Secondly, I want to understand what people find blatantly unfair about the Christianity forum rules, but it's hard for me sometimes. If this forum is set apart for Christian fellowship, how is it *not* understandable that we would rather not see a lot of arguments and disagreements on this forum? There's always a proper way to discuss a topic, and we just ask that people not come in here upset and combative. You want to make a point? By all means, make it. Just remember we'd like it to remain peaceful. Interestingly enough, the general forum rules, (which I helped to write), specify that we'd like to see the same behavior throughout the entire board, but seldom are those rules adhered to. Especially of late.

As to the rest of your post, clearly you have your views on how you feel Christians should act and what they should be responsible for. That's certainly your right. I simply pointed out that the laws of God are different from what man thinks or believes those laws should be. It's not a big deal, really. In the end, people are going to feel as they do. I understand that.

Peace.


----------



## rozlips (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Its really simple pebbles. If we can't bring controversy to the Christianity forum, then Christians shouldn't be able to proselytize and evangelize in the other forums. I can't make it any plainer than that. No controversy here, no preaching elsewhere. Otherwise, it is indeed a double standard and y'all are given rights and privileges no one else has. No other group on this board has a 'no-fire zone' so to speak. Yet, y'all are allowed to come in the other forums and preach as much as you like, even to those of us who find proselytizing both insulting and arrogant.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> Its really simple pebbles. If we can't bring controversy to the Christianity forum, then Christians shouldn't be able to proselytize and evangelize in the other forums. I can't make it any plainer than that. No controversy here, no preaching elsewhere. Otherwise, it is indeed a double standard and y'all are given rights and privileges no one else has. No other group on this board has a 'no-fire zone' so to speak. Yet, y'all are allowed to come in the other forums and preach as much as you like, even to those of us who find proselytizing both insulting and arrogant.


 
Roz, people need a place where they can come to be ministered to.  A peaceful place of refuge.  That's what this forum is for anyone who comes.  

Even I had to learn that.  Yes even I.  For I stand guilty of topics that caused much dissention and uproar.  I have a far better gift to offer and that's to be a blessing to whomever I can be.  

I still feel it's unfair that I cannot mention my faith on OT without it causing an alarm.  God is truly all I know and it's easy for me to apply Him to all that I do.   

But that's what life is...unfair.  It's unfair because none of us will ever be able to please everyone, all the time.  That's just life the way that it is.   Whether you believe it or not, your point is well taken and it is understood. I so well know, "unfair" and wish that I could change it.  But I can't.  I can only leave 'unfair' alone and give it up to God who is Just.  

Why not just make the best of what you can.  Enjoy posting and communicating with those who support you.  Continue to share for you do have much to offer.  Just make the best of what you do enjoy about being here.  It's not worth losing your hair over.  And you will have hair loss, I promise you.  For that's what frustration does.  It's uses the body to manifest itself.  Your hair and skin are the first targets.  

Out of respect for the Christian members who are upright (I'm not speaking of myself), but of the true ones, let it go. 

If you want to vent more, that's okay.  But not here.  This is better communicated on the OT forum, but not here.  

Roz, even I have to accept this about myself.  I cannot allow myself to argue on this particular forum.  It's wrong and it is disrespectful for anyone of us to do so, whether we are Christian or non-Christian.   

People come here to be ministered to.  There are too many hurting women and families who do need this forum as a place to find some sort of peace in this crazy mixed up world.  The Christian Forum is a place of Refuge for everyone who needs it.  Everyone.

The Christian forum is where you will find more good than negative.  For here, we drop who we are (in the natural) and allow God to use us to help each other.  No matter who you are, we as Christians will bow heaven and earth, to stop and pray for anyone, no matter what...including you. 

Come on Roz...let it go.  Keep your pretty hair and pretty smile of yours and just let it go. Behind all that you feel is unfair, you still have a heart that enables you to see past this.   Life will never be fair.  But, it can be enjoyed by just letting it go...allowing God to make it 'just'.  

For the sake of your precious heart...just one smile...even a laugh.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 21, 2006)

Members,

Can we please keep this thread on topic?!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 21, 2006)

*A loving way to close this thread:*

*Today's Daily Word - Thursday, September 21, 2006*

*World Peace*

I answer the call of Spirit to live from the peace of God within me.

We are the peacemakers of our world, answering the call of Spirit to live from the peace of God within us.  Reaching out with prayer, person by person, we bring the people of the world--people of every nation and region of the world--together in peace. 

*As creations of God,* we share a bond of kinship *that supercedes all perceived differences.*  From that higher vision that Spirit is calling us to view our world, we see that traditions, languages, and religions come together to create a beautiful mosaic. 

More and more, we move our world toward peace because more and more, we are bringing our peace-filled thoughts and prayers to our conversations within our families and neighborhoods, our communities and world. 

*We set an intention on peace, and then we claim it. * 


"Let us then pursue what makes for peace and for mutual upbuilding."-- 
Romans 14:19 ​Resource:  www.dailyword.com
​


----------



## sunnyjohn (Sep 24, 2006)

I wanna get my two cents in before this thread is closed.

1. This has been one of the BEST debates on LHCF in a LONG time. The OP brought up an issue, individual  posted their ideas and healty and spirited debate ensued. That is free speech at it's finest! It should not be closed!

2. I'll pray for Rosie.

3. Lots of Muslims, Christians, Jews and others of various faiths do speak out against the folks trying to hijack the message. They need to speak LOUDER so as not to get drowned out by the fools on all sides.

4. With regards to posting in the Christianity forum, we must draw some distinction between disagreement and attack. We all know that for as many people that call themesleves Chrisitan, each will see soemtin different when they read THE WORD.  Shoot, I've seen LHCF regulars who often post in the Christianity forum disagree on certian aspects of the faith. It got heated, yes, but does that mean if you call yourself a Chrisitan and your view does not line up with the majority in the LHCF and yoour post is conceived and an attack, should you be deemed guilty of breaking th TOS?

5.  If the heathens can't stir up trouble in the Christianity forum, then preaching in any other forum should be a no-no. Personally, I think healthy dialog everywhere is better, but we have to tow the line somewhere.

Like I said befoe we are one nation under LHCF, Bev and the TOS.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2006)

sunnyjohn said:
			
		

> I wanna get my two cents in before this thread is closed.
> 
> 1. This has been one of the BEST debates on LHCF in a LONG time. The OP brought up an issue, individual posted their ideas and healty and spirited debate ensued. That is free speech at it's finest! It should not be closed!
> 
> ...


 
Sunny, what is "TOS"?   

Thanks.


----------



## Sweet C (Sep 24, 2006)

Shimmie,

I think that is terms of service


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2006)

*Loving Reminder:*

*As creations of God,* we share a bond of kinship *that supercedes all perceived differences.* From that higher vision that Spirit is calling us to view our world, we see that traditions, languages, and religions come together to create a beautiful mosaic. 

More and more, we move our world toward peace because more and more, we are bringing our peace-filled thoughts and prayers to our conversations within our families and neighborhoods, our communities and world. 

*We set an intention on peace, and then we claim it. *


"Let us then pursue what makes for peace and for mutual upbuilding."-- 

Romans 14:19​


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Shimmie,
> 
> I think that is terms of service


 
Thank you, Sweet C... 

God bless you, angel...


----------



## firecracker (Sep 25, 2006)

I was wondering what TOS  meant too.  We can agree to disagree.  
I think the Christian forum is were we should try to put our boxing gloves aside for a moment.  That doesn't mean you have to zip your lips but we have to try not to fight in chu-ch.  This is everyones forum so no one should feel left out.  Debate is a good thing as long as we remain respectful across the whole board.  

It may get a lil heated but we gotta use the fire extinguishers even on our selfs.  I got foam all over myself the other day .


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 25, 2006)

Methinks Rosie will be unemployed soon if she doesn't filter her big trap.... 



			
				Shimmie said:
			
		

> I wonder how Barbara Walters feels?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2006)

bklynwildheart said:
			
		

> Methinks Rosie will be unemployed soon if she doesn't filter her big trap....


 
 :scratchch  - You really think so?   There'd be a huge 'stink' with the gays/lebians about that one... Dear Lord. 

What I'd love to see is for God to get ahold of this woman's heart and right there on the View for all to see on ABC, her full repentance and renouncement of her lifestyle and her negative _View_ on Christians.  

What she said is not true of us who are one in Jesus Christ.  She's needs to 'live' it and know the 'real' truth about true Christians (not the so-called) for herself.

*The Real Truth about Christians:*

_We're Christ's representatives.  God uses us to persuade men and women to drop their differences and enter into God's work of making things right between them.  

We're speaking for Christ himself now:  Become friends with God."  _

2 Corinthians 5:20 The Message

*The Undisputed Truth...*


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

bklynwildheart said:
			
		

> Methinks Rosie will be unemployed soon if she doesn't filter her big trap....




There was a story a while ago about this.  Barbara has her work cut out for her with censoring Rosie.  Believe it or not...what we see has already been censored and BW  pulls the reins on Rosie during the show.  Somehow I dont' think Rosie is going anywhere.  She's the only one of them broads with some fire.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2006)

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> There was a story a while ago about this. Barbara has her work cut out for her with censoring Rosie. Believe it or not...what we see has already been censored and BW pulls the reins on Rosie during the show. *Somehow I dont' think Rosie is going anywhere.* She's the only one of them broads with some fire.


 
Question:  Is the 'View' live.  Or is it a pre-taped show?  I had to ask... Somethings can't be 'retracted' in time.  

You're right too!  I don't see Rosie going anywhere soon. It's such a mess, because this woman has so much anger.  But I do see her foot in her mouth and it's approaching very, very soon.   Oh well.


----------



## napgurl (Sep 25, 2006)

This is no surprise.  Paul use to kill Christians!  So letâ€™s pray for Rosie.  That the eyes of her understanding will be enlightened.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 18, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Question: Is the 'View' live. Or is it a pre-taped show? I had to ask... Somethings can't be 'retracted' in time.
> 
> You're right too! I don't see Rosie going anywhere soon. It's such a mess, because this woman has so much anger. But I do see her foot in her mouth and it's approaching very, very soon. Oh well.


 
The View is not live; it is pre-taped.  Hence after Star was fired pre-taped shows containing her still aired.


----------



## Pam Pam (Nov 21, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> The Hair... Do you think we should share our secrets with her? Nawwww, I'm not that nice...
> 
> *But in answer to your question about me and OT,* I made a promise to Beverly to help keep the peace in this forum. She deserves that and so much more. The OT forum has many subjects that are contraversial to my beliefs. I have to be humble enough to realize that not everyone thinks like I do....
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, I thank God for people like you with humbleness and meekness of spirit.  

Thank God that you are proving what a "real" Christian will do in a situation and showing the world that Jesus lives.

Stay encouraged and continue to pray and rebuke Satan, for he is alive and well....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2006)

Pam Pam said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I thank God for people like you with humbleness and meekness of spirit.
> 
> Thank God that you are proving what a "real" Christian will do in a situation and showing the world that Jesus lives.
> 
> Stay encouraged and continue to pray and rebuke Satan, for he is alive and well....


Hi there Pam Pam.  I've been reading some of your posts and they are truly a blessing.  I'm so glad to 'meet' you.  

I wish you contiued blessings, angel.  For you, your family, your lives and dreams, I wish you only the best of God's best.

Loving hugs...


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 28, 2006)

Rosie is just so gross to me.  She is miserable and that spirit of misery resonates from her.  Basically I choose to pray for her and then ignore her.


----------



## locfreeme (Dec 28, 2006)

I often think Rosie has very valid views, but doesn't express them well and they come across as something entirely different.  Maybe beause she's deliberately trying to shock people into thinking about the topic or maybe just because she's crass.     Either way, I don't "despise" her like so many people seem to...


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Rosie O'Donnell's Attack on Christians - Should I Post Here?*

Do not really care what you, Rosie or MAN thinks - that and $5.00 will get me a cup of coffee.  I live my life for Christ and THAT is all who matters and whose opinions anyone needs to be concerned with.

Carry on.



			
				rozlips said:
			
		

> You know what I think is funny? Anytime someone talks about the misdeeds of Christians, folks counter that those aren't 'true Christians.' But, I never see any of those 'true Christians' stand up against these 'false Christians.' For instance, where's your thread and righteous indignation against godhatesfags.com? Surely y'all have organized counter-demonstrations when they've protested the funerals of soldiers. Interestingly enough, I never see any 'true Christians' doing any of that. They're as silent as the 'true Muslims.' I guess jihadists of both religions have cut your tongues out. Oh, but y'all certainly holler if anyone says anything negative about either religion. Where's the hue and cry when so-called Christians are attacking others?


----------

